# S7 Slave Adresse am Profibus einstellen?



## Patrick (8 September 2005)

Hallo Forum,

ich habe einen Kunden der ein Profibus-DP Gerät von uns benutzten möchte. Das Gerät habe ich auf die Adresse 126 eingestellt da es keinen HW Schalter für die Adressvorwahl gibt. Nun hat der Kunde eine S7 und keine Ahnung...    Er fragt wie er bei der S7 - Step7 ? die Adresse neu vergeben kann. Ist ja auch nötig da die Adresse 126 ja genau für solche Feldgeräte eingestellt wird. Kann mir jemand mit einfachen Worten beschreiben wie das geht?

Vielen Dank
Patrick


----------



## 0815prog (8 September 2005)

Hallo Patrick,

die Profibus-Slave-Adresse wird in der HW-Konfig eingestellt (unter den Eigenschaften des Slaves).
Wenn das Gerät neu in die Anlage integriert wird, muss der Slave natürlich zuerst eingebunden (angelegt) werden.
Dazu benötigt er eine GSD-Datei. Eventuell muss diese zuerst in den Hardware-Katalog installiert werden. Das hat auch in der HW-Konfig zu geschehen (unter "Extras" --> "GSD-Datei installieren").

Gruss

_____________________________________________________________


----------



## Patrick (8 September 2005)

Das Problem ist, dass wir zwar eine GSD belegen die das Prozessabbild unseres Gerätes beschreibt. Die Änderung der Slaveadresse über den Bus ist aber eine Funktion die der PB von sich aus bereitstellt. Vermutlich muss es in der Programmieroberfläche der S7 eine Funktion geben, die es erlaubt die Adresse des Slave zu ändern. Ist ja auch wichtig da alle Geräte die wir ausliefern die 126 haben. 

Der Kunde behauptet er kann im normalen Betrieb nur bis 125 Geräte ansprechen? d.h er muss in jedem Fall zuvor die Adresse ändern um dann im normalen Betrieb auf das Gerät über das Prozessabbild zugreifen zu können.

Kann mir – sollte so ein Menü geben – einen ScreenShot machen?

Patrick


----------



## volker (8 September 2005)

Patrick schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem ist, dass wir zwar eine GSD belegen die das Prozessabbild unseres Gerätes beschreibt. Die Änderung der Slaveadresse über den Bus ist aber eine Funktion die der PB von sich aus bereitstellt. Vermutlich muss es in der Programmieroberfläche der S7 eine Funktion geben, die es erlaubt die Adresse des Slave zu ändern. Ist ja auch wichtig da alle Geräte die wir ausliefern die 126 haben.
> 
> Der Kunde behauptet er kann im normalen Betrieb nur bis 125 Geräte ansprechen? d.h er muss in jedem Fall zuvor die Adresse ändern um dann im normalen Betrieb auf das Gerät über das Prozessabbild zugreifen zu können.
> 
> ...



ja, das mit den 125 als höchste pb-adresse stimmt. 

wenn du in der hw-config einen doppelclick auf den slave machst kann man dort die profibusadresse einstellen.
und wieso liefert ihr alle mit adresse 126 aus?
wie wird die adresse denn in euerem gerät eingestellt? per jumper oder per software?

poste hier mal die gsd-datei


----------



## Patrick (8 September 2005)

Das ist ja gerade das Thema, es gibt am Gerät keinen Schalter um 
die Adresse einzustellen. Deshalb sind alle auf 126 eingestellt. 

Lt. Profibus Handbuch gibt es aber im Zustand "Power_on" mittels Data Link Layer SSAP = 55 die Möglichkeit Feldgeräte zu parametrieren die keine Einstellschalter haben. Wie dies aber mit der S7 bewerkstelligt wird ist das Problem. 

die GSD hat dazu doch keine Funktion?

Patrick


----------



## volker (8 September 2005)

Patrick schrieb:
			
		

> Lt. Profibus Handbuch gibt es aber im Zustand "Power_on" mittels Data Link Layer SSAP = 55 die Möglichkeit Feldgeräte zu parametrieren die keine Einstellschalter haben.



tja, da kann ich nur sagen, scheiss gerät.  :!: 
 :evil:  ihr baut pb-geräte und wisst nicht mal wie ihr die adresse eurer eigenen geräte ändern könnt. :?:  :?:  :?: 

was ist das für ein gerät. will ja wissen was ich auf keinen fall kaufen werde.


----------



## Zottel (8 September 2005)

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, muß die GSD Datei den Eintrag:
Set_Slave_Add_Supp = 1
enthalten um anzuzeigen, daß der Slave die Änderung seiner Adresse durch den Master zuläßt. Der sollte das dann in der Anlaufphase machen.
Als Hersteller eines solchen Gerätes habt ihr ja wohl welche zum Ausprobieren. Folgendes würde ich testeN:
1. Ein Slave ist am DP. Klappt die Adressänderung?
2. Was passiert mit 2 gleichen Slaves? Die haben dann ja beide die 126. Das Telegramm zum Ändern der Adresse führt eine Ident-Nummer mit. Aber wo kommt die her? Die GSD-Datei wäre ja identisch. Steht sie im ROM der Firmware und wird Geräte-individuell hochgezählt?
3. Was passiert, wenn so ein Gerät an den laufenden Bus zugeschaltet wird?


----------



## Anonymous (8 September 2005)

Kann mich leider nur dem Volker anschliessen
Ein PB Gerät ohne das man die Adresse ohne großen
Aufwand ändern kann braucht die man nicht

Mfg Peter


----------



## RMA (8 September 2005)

Vielleicht sehe ich was falsch hier, aber wenn das Gerät mit Adresse 126 ausgeliefert wird, auch wenn die GSD ausdrücklich die Änderung der Adresse erlaubt, wie soll man das Gerät mit Adresse 126 aus Step7 ansprechen,  um dann die Adresse auf was anders zu ändern?


----------



## Patrick (8 September 2005)

wir verwenden ein fertiges OEM Modul eines renommierten Hersteller welches zwischen der RS232 Schnittstelle und dem PB vermittelt. 

Es ist sicher nicht ganz so bedienerfreundlich, allerdings dachte ich das es auch kein großes Problem darstellt, da ja in der Profibus-DP Spec. dies 
beschrieben steht. Folglich ging ich davon aus das die Programme die als Master arbeiten damit umgehen können.

Ich hab mittlerweile die Info dass man in der HWConfig der Step7 diese Adresse zuweisen kann, allerdings darf nur ein Gerät am Bus hängen.
Ob das Flag Set_Slave_Add_Supp = 1 der GSD die Einstellungen der HWConfig verändert kann ich nicht sagen. Allerdings ist dies nun gesetzt.
Hat man mehrer Geräte muss in der Werkstatt dies vor Inbetriebnahme gemacht werden.

Patrick


----------



## Zottel (8 September 2005)

Patrick schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich hab mittlerweile die Info dass man in der HWConfig der Step7 diese Adresse zuweisen kann, allerdings darf nur ein Gerät am Bus hängen.


Nur ein Gerät mit der Adresse 126? Oder nur eins von euren Geräten (Adresse 126 und IdentNr gleich)?
[/quote]
Hat man mehrer Geräte muss in der Werkstatt dies vor Inbetriebnahme gemacht werden.
[/quote]
Das heißt, die Geräte speichern die Adresse nach einmaliger Zuweisung dauerhaft?


----------



## Ralle (9 September 2005)

Denke schon Zottel, sonst rennst du nach jedem Spannungsausfall in die Werkstatt, oder?  :lol:


----------

